# Dumbo Himalayan female rats in WV - morgantown area



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

I rescued to preggo ladies but I also rescued 4 other female dumbo I am told himalayan rats ( they are like snow/bleach white pink eyed but with definite seal points. I need to find them homes as I cannot keep them all and I want them going to loving pet homes not as feeders so I am scared of craigslisting them. they are approximately 3 months old now. I will get some pictures later of them but there is a picture of their preggo sister on my thread in the accidental litters section.


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

this is what they all look like except they are not preggo LOL


----------

